
Show HN: Did I Ship Today? - nadermx
https://didishiptoday.com/
======
nadermx
Hey HN, for some reason I decided last night I needed to launch and build a
project. I wrote a log as I was doing it, took me a few hours I started going
further down the rabbit hole till I just decided to up and launch it, you can
read what I was doing as it was going along here,
[https://medium.com/@nadermx/did-i-ship-
today-b6696ed04abe](https://medium.com/@nadermx/did-i-ship-today-b6696ed04abe)

